# 2012 Costume Ideas!



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I need some costume ideas! Typically (well, except for last year) I already know what I'm going to do by May and start working on it in July. But this year, I have no clue!! Wondering what cool characters that have come out lately that would be neat to do.

Last year I did run up until the last minute. Think it was Septemeber before I decided to do black swan. Hope I can come up w/ something this year...even if it is at the last minute! YIKES!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm

Katniss or one of the other Tributes from the Hunger Games.

Snow White or the Queen from Snow White and the Huntsman

Zombies appear to still be "big," and I don't see the vampire wave cresting soon (though you did Vamps last year, right?)


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

DS went as a dementor (sp?) last year. Pretty eery costume.


----------



## yesdude (Jun 13, 2012)

how about lantern costumes?


----------



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

*Halloween Clown*

Someone else on here was talking about a clown costume, which got me thinking that you could come up with a proper freaky clown halloween costume - think the Saw movie doll, but in human form... I know that's probably been done a fair few times, but maybe just use it as inspiration for an original halloween clown idea?

I reckon some white face paint with the big red grin would be a good start. Then perhaps a wig and some overalls?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Catwoman will probably be big this year.


----------



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> Catwoman will probably be big this year.


Ah, that could be why I've sold a few of our cheap "catwoman" eye masks already.


----------



## yesdude (Jun 13, 2012)

crobin said:


> Someone else on here was talking about a clown costume, which got me thinking that you could come up with a proper freaky clown halloween costume - think the Saw movie doll, but in human form... I know that's probably been done a fair few times, but maybe just use it as inspiration for an original halloween clown idea?
> 
> I reckon some white face paint with the big red grin would be a good start. Then perhaps a wig and some overalls?


clown zentai is a great choice i think but how about red lantern costume?


----------



## TomMorison (Jun 22, 2012)

Zombie costume is the better idea.It is different and attractive costumes.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Shadowbat said:


> Catwoman will probably be big this year.


Yeah, i figured cat woman would be big this year. I already did the Julie Newmar version one year. And I'm not sure that this new one is all that great. Plus, I don't have a body like Anne Hatheway!! ha!


----------



## superdad01 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone know of a where i can either find a costume like  this  but as an animal or at least a pattern so i can make it myself.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How about Lori, from The Walking Dead?


----------

